# So tell me about Plattekill....



## tnt (Oct 30, 2013)

Never been but hear great things here and elsewhere.

Looking at the trail map, tell me about all the double diamonds...don't seem to be many single diamonds.  What gives with that?  Just curious.  

Seems like a nice layout.  Wish it was a bit closer, but it's on my radar to give it a go with a daughter or two for a quick over night trip.


----------



## where's the snow (Oct 31, 2013)

Plattekill is a gem of a mountain.  High base elevation and they catch the tail end of alot of lake effect storms. Most of the trails off of the triple side have snowmaking and are groomed. The trails off the double are where its at minimal snowmaking and minimal grooming make for some great bump runs. The double blacks are legitimate.  A couple will be bumped up while at least one will be groomed. The vibe is awesome mom and pop type of place, it might be a little further of a drive but they are cheaper so it all evens out.


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 31, 2013)

Paging scotty.......


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 31, 2013)

I just bumped my Platty thread from last year, most everything I can think of is their, hopefully snow comes early, one ti get most accurate weather forecast for platty, I Usually check NOAA for town of Roxury NY, .
http://forums.alpinezone.com/showth...ns-(-end-thread-hyjacking-in-Bell-trip-report


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 31, 2013)

I kick myself for not skiing Platty sooner. I had been skiing the usual suspects in the Cats, finally gave Platty a shot a couple years ago. It is like a private ski hill, there is virtually no lodging close to the hill, except for B&B's. Consequently, there isn't any traffic from NYC. Those I've talked to who do live in NYC almost always have seasonal homes in the area. One guy said he doesn't even tell his friends back home about Plattekill, because he doesn't want it to change. I've since skied there probably at least 10 times. I think the longest I've ever waited in "line" is a couple minutes, even on Holidays. Usually it's ski right onto the chair.

The mountain itself is a gem. There are two chairs, a triple and a double. The triple accesses the easier terrain, though there are some nice greens and blues off the double. The double gets you to Platty's signature runs, Blockbuster, Freefall, Plunge, and North Face. They are steep, consistently pitched, and there's zero run-out at the bottom. The trails are very grassy underneath too, I've skied Freefall with six inches of snow, zero base, no problems.There is a very liberal tree policy, basically ski where ever you want. Platty is more renowned for downhill mountain biking than it is for skiing. Mountain bike trails crisscross the wooded areas between the trails. There are some nice rock outcroppings on, and off, trail that can be hucked for those so inclined. Another nice thing about Platty, is discounts are abundant. Check their website, they have numerous $15 days, season pass holder day, used to be a whole weekend, Liftopia has cheap tickets too, many other discounts online, if you poke around. I actually _made _$1.25 skiing there, $15 lift ticket + $3.75 handling charge - free BOGO sold in the parking lot for $20 = professional skier.:wink:

The one bad rap on Platty had been their lack of snowmaking, but Laszlo has done a great job picking up used guns. He's dug a huge pond at the top of the mountain, I don't think it's in use yet. So, the snowmaking has improved dramatically over the last few years. Ticket prices have edged up, I think it's $58, but as I said, there's really no reason to pay full price, with a little effort. Don't hesitate to give them a try, you'll be glad you did. They're only open Friday, Saturday, and Sunday, unless it snows a foot or more overnight, then they open for a "Powder Daize", with cheaper lift tickets too.

P.S. Do NOT speed in Roxbury, I got nailed on my first visit looking for a place to stay. The cop reduced the ticket to failure to obey traffic device, still ended up costing me $250, a very expensive weekend of "free" skiing.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 31, 2013)

One of the nice things about Plattekill is there is no runout.  The trails drop t2b at at pretty consistant pitch.  Naturally shaped bowl too.  I'm probably the only one but I miss the T-bar.  Decent bar but the lodge is dated, almost took a nasty header walking down to the rest rooms so be careful.  Fits nicely in the Mad River, Magic mold, and definitely worth a visit.  It is out there though.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## tnt (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks all.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 31, 2013)

by x10003q


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 31, 2013)

This picture was from last week got to love Oct snow.

by Platty facebook page


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 31, 2013)

4aprice said:


> One of the nice things about Plattekill is there is no runout.  The trails drop t2b at at pretty consistant pitch.  Naturally shaped bowl too.  I'm probably the only one but I miss the T-bar.  Decent bar but the lodge is dated, almost took a nasty header walking down to the rest rooms so be careful.  Fits nicely in the Mad River, Magic mold, and definitely worth a visit.  It is out there though.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


Platty is one of the few places that looks steep in photos looking down the hill. I think it's because there is no run-out. I think the parking lot may actually slopes towards the hill too, enhancing the overhead view feeling. I've got a few pics on my PC at home, I'll throw some up later.uke:


----------



## tnt (Oct 31, 2013)

Scotty said:


>



looks steep.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 31, 2013)

tnt said:


> looks steep.




The whole left side of the mountain is steep, the coolest view of the steeps is the novice trail on the right peak winds around and wow what a view.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 31, 2013)

taken by Platty


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 31, 2013)

That is the double chair your looking at.Taken by x10003q


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 31, 2013)

The easier stuff off the triple.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 31, 2013)

taken x10003q


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 31, 2013)

picture not taken by me, maybe by x10003q


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 31, 2013)

New pond on top for snow making or should i say Lake is HUGE! taken by x10003q


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 31, 2013)

x10003q might have taken this picture


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 31, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Liftopia has cheap tickets too, many other discounts online, if you poke around. I actually _made _$1.25 skiing there, $15 lift ticket + $3.75 handling charge - free BOGO sold in the parking lot for $20 = professional skier.:wink:
> 
> unless it snows a foot or more overnight, then they open for a "Powder Daize", with cheaper lift tickets too.
> 
> ...


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 31, 2013)

With  the arrival of the FIRST SNOW this morning, Thursday, Oct 24, we are  buzzing with excitement and anticipation of a great ski season here on  the mountain. The finishing touches are being put on the new trail maps,  snow making equipment, and our lodge, to welcome old friends and new.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



             Speaking of exciting….every  thought about RENTING A SKI MOUNTAIN all to yourself for your exclusive  use this winter? We’ve got that available right here at Plattekill.  Got  a corporate event you need to plan?  Looking to motivate or thank your  company employees for all their hard work?  Reward them with the gift of  skiing!  All day,  just you, your group and the mountain. 
 How about a  fundraiser?  Looking to raise funds and have fun in the process?   Renting the mountain can be a great, unique way to raise money for your  cause and thank your donors at the same time!  We can help you plan.   Weddings too, now that’s unique, or simply gather some of your closest  friends and spend the day with us catering to just you.
 It is surprisingly  affordable at just $2500, and a ton of fun. Where else can you have an  entire ski mountain open just for you? Just Plattekill! For more info  call us at (607) 326-3500 or email group sales at   laurie@plattekill.com and we’ll get you all the details and help you get started.
             As always, we look forward to  seeing you on the slopes and in the lodge. Our bistro and kitchen will  be serving up new fresh and delicious foods to warm you up. Don’t forget  about our tubing park. It’s open day and night now, so bring the kiddos  and have a blast!   Plattekill Mountain, _Keeping it Real._





 			Read more 		 
 				Be the first to comment!			 


 						 									 						 			 				    	 	 	 	 	 	  	  	   	  [h=3] 	  		Plattepalooza comin' up!	  	[/h] 	     
          				 		 			By 			Danielle 		 				 				 		 			In 			Plattekill Blog 
              	   	 	   					24 			 				Sep 				2013 			   	

       	   	   	   	   	   	  	   	   	  	October 12, 2013 will mark the 4th annual *--PLATTEPALOOZA--* event here at Plattekill.  This countdown-to-winter family fall festival celebration has become a popular 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Columbus Weekend  event at the mountain and will be returning once again for it's fourth  year. The event brings skiers, non-skiers, mountain bikers, leaf  peapers, young and old, all together for a fun time in the splendor of  fall.  





As  in all the years past, the highlight of the event will be the mountain  ski patrol’s ski, board and bike swap sale.  Bring any items you wish to  sell and 15% of proceeds go to support the volunteer patrol services.  (swap sale will take place both Sat and Sun).
 You’ll also find plenty of kids  actvities from face painting, pumpkin painting and temporary tattoos to a  kids bounce house.  You'll also find great live music from the resort  favorite “The Decoys” playing from 12-5pm on the deck.  Vendors,  delicious fall menu options and 
homemade  soups as well as a variety of in-season mircobrews will be served up.   Plus we'll have hiking and geocaching and MORE!  So don’t miss it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








The  mountain will be accepting items for the swap sale starting Oct 2.   Items may be brought to the resort’s Guest Services in the base lodge.   Bring your used skis, boards, boots, bikes and apparel that don’t fit  anymore…and maybe trade it for something new!
 The lifts will operate for fall  foliage which should be at peak just in time for Plattepalooza, a  popular attraction to take in the scenic panoramic views of the  mountains from atop of chairlift.  Rides are $7 per person.
 Don’t forget mountain biking…rentals are available for all sizes. Festivities begin at 11am and admission is FREE!   --MORE--




 			Read more 		 
 				Be the first to comment!			 


 						 									 						 			 				    	 	 	 	 	 	  	  	   	  [h=3] 	  		Labor Day Weekend - Racing & Riding	  	[/h] 	     
          				 		 			By 			Danielle 		 				 				 		 			In 			Plattekill Blog 
              	   	 	   					28 			 				Aug 				2013 			   	


*THE WEEKEND*
The 2013 Labor Day Weekend is upon us and Plattekill will be featuring both recrea
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tional mountain biking as well as racing as the *Eastern States Cup Downhill Race Series*  makes a stop at Platty for race #8 on the race circuit tour.  The  exciting downhill race event will take place on Sunday at 11am and is  open to all, not just racers racing the series.   Plattekill encourages  anyone intersted in bike racing to come give it or come to spectate and  check out the bike racing excitment as racers race through the woods,  over narrow rocky jumps, twists and turns to the finish.  The chairlift  will operate all weekend for racing as well as recrational biking and  the will be open for chairlift rides for spectating.
*THE COURSE*
The race course has been laid out on  the triple side of the mountain. All categories (Pro/Cat 1/2/3) will  start out on the trail “Dangerous Grounds”, which has taken on a whole  new vision and has been reworked with lots of fresh cut, steep rocky  sections & chutes throughout, in fine Platty style. The top third  section of the course will be shared by all categories before the Cat 3  course branches out on its own. We’re bringing back the old mountain  cross course built several years ago to make up much of the remaining  Cat 3 course. As for the other categories, they will race a separate  course with several optional go around sections for the Cat 2s with a  new ladder bridge hip jump at the end just before finishing out on the  final stretch of the course where racers will also be challenged with  new berms and jump sections.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=4v_2aX-7vvw

Get ready for a fun action packed weekend of racing and riding at Plattekill...*click for complete race details*








 			Read more 		 
 				Be the first to comment!			 






 Prev
 1
 *2*
 *3*
 *4*
 *5*
 *6*
 *7*
 *8*
 *9*
 *Next*

		Page 1 of 9











E-News
Buy Online
Events
 


         * Email                  First Name                  Last Name                  Zip                 * Lists                                            BIKERS
                  SKIERS
 * = Required Field 
 










 - See more at: http://plattekill.com/mountain-info/stories/blog#sthash.1yDHamRY.dpuf


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 31, 2013)

*rice Chopper ski pass program extended*

                                                     Thursday, January 5, 2012_ by:_Chelsea Diana, Times Union intern                  


Comments(1) 
Email 
Print 






1 



Price Chopper has extended its discount ski pass program — Ski Any 3 –  for purchase through Jan. 15.
 The Family Mountain Passbook, $109, has three passes good for an  all-day ski lift ticket at Jiminy Peak, Wachusett Mountain, Granite  Gorge Ski Area, Plattekill Mountain, Song Mountain, Toggenburg Mountain,  West Mountain, Windham Mountain, Bolton Valley or Pico Mountain.
 The Big Mountain Passbook, $139, includes three passes redeemable for  an all-day lift ticket at Mount Sunapee, Gore Mountain, Whiteface,  Bromley, Mount Snow or Smuggler’s Notch.
 Passes for both options can be redeemed Sunday through Friday, on non-holidays until the end of season.
 Ski Any 3 passbooks are available at Price Chopper customer service desks and online at pricechopper.

I always get this book.
This is from last year but usually comes out in NOV>


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Oct 31, 2013)

i still say we need to rent out platty for an a-zone day


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 31, 2013)

spring_mountain_high said:


> i still say we need to rent out platty for an a-zone day




I second that.
Maybe we can get a reduced rate because of talking about on here, maybe we and NY ski Blog can do it together between the two I think we could get enough people for a good price.


----------



## tnt (Oct 31, 2013)

Great pics scotty - thanks.

(BTW, I was joking about "steep" because that pic is on it's side....but yeah, those pics show off some steeps....)


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Oct 31, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I second that.
> Maybe we can get a reduced rate because of talking about on here, maybe we and NY ski Blog can do it together between the two I think we could get enough people for a good price.



$25 each if you can round up 100 people


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 31, 2013)

spring_mountain_high said:


> $25 each if you can round up 100 people



Calling all people on a zone who be down for this I know we can.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 31, 2013)

tnt said:


> Great pics scotty - thanks.
> 
> (BTW, I was joking about "steep" because that pic is on it's side....but yeah, those pics show off some steeps....)



No problem there not all mind most are in trip reports from here happy to help and show off my favorite hill.

some or all of those might have been taken by x10003Q


----------



## Tin (Oct 31, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I second that.
> Maybe we can get a reduced rate because of talking about on here, maybe we and NY ski Blog can do it together between the two I think we could get enough people for a good price.



Third


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Oct 31, 2013)

i could probably talk myself into up to $100 (25 people) to have the mountain to ourselves...it would be an unforgettable experience


----------



## where's the snow (Oct 31, 2013)

Ill throw in a 100 to have the mountain to ourselves!  Even if we had a 100 people @25 each we wouldnt be able to track out the mountain


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 31, 2013)

spring_mountain_high said:


> i still say we need to rent out platty for an a-zone day





Scotty said:


> I second that.
> Maybe we can get a reduced rate because of talking about on here, maybe we and NY ski Blog can do it together between the two I think we could get enough people for a good price.





Tin said:


> Third



Fourth


----------



## where's the snow (Oct 31, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Fourth



5th!


----------



## C-Rex (Oct 31, 2013)

Mountain to ourselves plus the chance to ride with some legendary AZers?!  Count me in!!


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 31, 2013)

Let me know when you get 50+ and I'd be in. 

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 31, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Calling all people on a zone who be down for this I know we can.



just let me know when


----------



## Harvey (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm 99% sure the offer is for a weekday.  ($2500 for the whole mountain).

It's a great idea.  I'm thinking first week in January.

This was my birthday last year:

http://nyskiblog.com/return-to-plattekill-mountain/

Pretty much sums up my whole take on Plattekill.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Oct 31, 2013)

harvey recruits a few nyski bloggers and we're practically halfway to 25...the more folks we get the cheaper it becomes...i think we'd have to cap it at 100 to keep it a nice homey feel


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 31, 2013)

where's the snow said:


> Ill throw in a 100 to have the mountain to ourselves!  Even if we had a 100 people @25 each we wouldnt be able to track out the mountain



[h=2]Rent the Mountain[/h]  	  	

 


 


 


*RENT THE MOUNTAIN*The mountain is available for private rental for  groups, corporate groups, non-porfit organizations or fundraisers any  Monday - Thursday (non-holiday). 
 Advance reservations are required. All facilities operational.*Up to 250 people:* $2500 
*250 people +:* $2,500 plus $10/per person for each person over 250Plus discounted "group rates" apply for all rentals/lessons, etc.Rental of our tubing park is also available.
 Plattekill does not apply  day-of-arrival, on-site group discounts.  Visa, Mastercard, Discover or  corporate checks accepted. Sorry, no personal checks. All money is due  on arrival with 1 payment, no invoices for future payments will be  issued.
 Tax Exempt Groups must present "Tax Exempt" form. Otherwise an 8% tax will be added to all taxable items. 
 Rates subject to change without notice.
 - See more at: http://plattekill.com/rates/rent-the-mountain#sthash.hljML57H.dpuf

[h=2]Rent the Mountain[/h]  	  	

 


 


 


*RENT THE MOUNTAIN*The mountain is available for private rental for  groups, corporate groups, non-porfit organizations or fundraisers any  Monday - Thursday (non-holiday). 
 Advance reservations are required. All facilities operational.*Up to 250 people:* $2500 
*250 people +:* $2,500 plus $10/per person for each person over 250Plus discounted "group rates" apply for all rentals/lessons, etc.Rental of our tubing park is also available.
 Plattekill does not apply  day-of-arrival, on-site group discounts.  Visa, Mastercard, Discover or  corporate checks accepted. Sorry, no personal checks. All money is due  on arrival with 1 payment, no invoices for future payments will be  issued.
 Tax Exempt Groups must present "Tax Exempt" form. Otherwise an 8% tax will be added to all taxable items. 
 Rates subject to change without notice.
 - See more at: http://plattekill.com/rates/rent-the-mountain#sthash.hljML57H.dpuf


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Oct 31, 2013)

if we get enough people (25 minimum-100 max) who are serious about this i will throw it on my card...it would be a hell of an experience...maybe we should start a thread in the trip forum...thinking with their limited snowmaking later in the season would be better conditions-wise...wonder how much advance notice they need...maybe we can identify a window and then check the long range forecast when the time gets neaerer to secure a day with prime conditions


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 31, 2013)

I would say anytime in Feb is the safest bet.  You'd get the best combination of a solid base and natural snowfall.


----------



## where's the snow (Oct 31, 2013)

Im in only a 2 hour drive for me


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 31, 2013)

And their are other regular posters who love platty that would probably go to they start posting here more next month.


----------



## Domeskier (Oct 31, 2013)

They have feet like a duck, but are furry.  Surprisingly enough, they are also poisonous.  Oh, wait.... you asked to be told about Plattekill.  I've got nothing there.


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 31, 2013)

If 100 of us show up, Platty will be more crowded than it normally is!


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 31, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> If 100 of us show up, Platty will be more crowded than it normally is!


I'm sure I could get at least one OR two of my buddies to come with me as we'll.


----------



## twinplanx (Oct 31, 2013)

I feel a sickday coming...  ;-) 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 31, 2013)

I know a few people who are off midweek who probably go to.


----------



## Shredder of Gnar (Oct 31, 2013)

where's the snow said:


> ?..... The trails off the double are where its at minimal snowmaking and minimal grooming make for some great bump runs. The double blacks are legitimate.  A couple will be bumped up while at least one will be groomed.......



My timing must really suck - been to Platty at least a couple dozen times over the years and have never seen any decent bump lines beyond  some scratch on the sides - anybody have any pics of real bumps there (zilch in this thread) or is this just folk lore?


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 31, 2013)

Shredder of Gnar said:


> My timing must really suck - been to Platty at least a couple dozen times over the years and have never seen any decent bump lines beyond  some scratch on the sides - anybody have any pics of real bumps there (zilch in this thread) or is this just folk lore?



Bumps and or Blockbuster usually have good bumps. There are trip reports here from platty I sure if you will search you will see. Could have been timing, platty moguls are always around depends on snow fall last couple years hadn't been normal snow.


----------



## jchia1229 (Oct 31, 2013)

i'm in, love the idea, it would be great to meet a-zoners since im new to the forums.


----------



## 180 (Oct 31, 2013)

Shredder of Gnar said:


> My timing must really suck - been to Platty at least a couple dozen times over the years and have never seen any decent bump lines beyond  some scratch on the sides - anybody have any pics of real bumps there (zilch in this thread) or is this just folk lore?



You won't ever find zippers to your liking Gman.  But thats not why you go there.


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 31, 2013)

jchia1229 said:


> i'm in, love the idea, it would be great to meet a-zoners since im new to the forums.


If ur ever looking for a carpooler lmk... I'm available most of the winter and from englishtown .i Plan on skiing a lot this winter


----------



## Tin (Nov 1, 2013)

Time to start a "Rent Platty - AZ Meetup" Thread....


----------



## Jersey Skier (Nov 1, 2013)

Don't post here too much, but I'm in. Central NJ too.  Watch your speed on Rt 28 or those cheap lift tickets are outweighed by the expensive speeding tickets.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 1, 2013)

Jersey Skier said:


> Don't post here too much, but I'm in. Central NJ too.  Watch your speed on Rt 28 or those cheap lift tickets are outweighed by the expensive speeding tickets.



Driving directions to Roxbury, NY
Vernon Township, NJ


 



 

 *1.* Head *northeast* on *New Jersey 94/State Rte 94/Mc Afee Vernon Rd* toward *Warren Dr*  
 

  0.7 mi  
 

 *2.* Turn left onto *Co Rd 515/New Jersey 94 N/State Rte 94 N/Vernon Warwick Rd*  
 

  0.2 mi  
 

 *3.* Turn left onto *Co Rd 644/Vernon Crossing Rd*  
 

  1.4 mi  
 

 *4.* Turn right onto *County Road 517/McAfee Glenwood Rd*Continue to follow County Road 517
 
 

  3.1 mi  
 

 *5.* Continue onto *County Rd 26/Glenwood Rd*Entering New York
 
 

  3.0 mi  
 

 *6.* Continue onto *County Rd 6/Pulaski Hwy*  
 

  7.7 mi  
 

 *7.* Turn left onto *New York 17A W*  
 

  2.3 mi  
 

 *8.* Turn right onto *N Connector Rd*  
 

  0.3 mi  
 

 *9.* Take the ramp onto *US-6 W*  
 

  0.7 mi  
 

 *10.* Continue onto *NY-17 W*  
 

  56.3 mi  
 

 *11.* Take exit *94* for *NY-206* toward *Roscoe/Walton* 
Go this way from North NJ still do not go over 10mph if do not want a speeding ticket, but you should have snow tires on because you will go through some scenic nice mountains roads, no avoid 87 tolls.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 1, 2013)

*2.* Turn left onto *Old Rte 17*  
  

  0.5 mi  
 

 *13.* Continue onto *NY-206 W/Rockland Rd*Continue to follow NY-206 W
 
 

  11.0 mi  
 

 *14.* Turn right onto *NY-30 N/State Hwy 30 N*  
 

  19.9 mi  
 

 *15.* Turn right onto *NY-28 S/NY-30 N/State Hwy 30 N*  
 

  3.1 mi  
 

 *16.* Turn left onto *Fair St*  
 

  0.1 mi  
 

 *17.* Turn right onto *NY-30 N/State Hwy 30 N/Main St*Continue to follow NY-30 N/State Hwy 30 N
 
 

  13.4 mi  
 

 *18.* Sharp left onto *Hard Scrabble Rd*  
 

  0.9 mi  
 

 *19.* Turn left onto *Burroughs Memorial Rd*  
 

  0.6 mi  
 

 *20.* Take the 2nd left onto *Fairway Dr*  
 

  0.5 mi  

 
Roxbury, NY


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 1, 2013)

Looking down Blockbuster on a powder day.


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 1, 2013)

Scotty, you're the best.


----------



## millerm277 (Nov 1, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> there is virtually no lodging close to the hill, except for B&B's.



That isn't totally true, there's the Roxbury Motel about 10-15min from the hill (in Roxbury). Which is a fantastic and rather unique place to stay.


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 1, 2013)

millerm277 said:


> That isn't totally true, there's the Roxbury Motel about 10-15min from the hill (in Roxbury). Which is a fantastic and rather unique place to stay.



Sorry, my bad, is it off of rt 30? I didn't see anything when I drove through on 30. I ended up staying in Margetville. Scotty and I have stayed in Oneonta, twice, it's halfway home for me, but Brook's BBQ  made it worth the drive. Someone on the hill suggested the T-bar Saloon. I pulled into the lot, but it didn't look promising. Are they out if business? Their web address is available.

Just checked out the reviews of the Roxbury, sounds like a cool place indeed, in Roxbury!, Who'd a thunk it?


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 1, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Scotty, you're the best.



? Meant their US always alternative ways to drive their. I love where I live only an hour away from Platty by back roads now.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 1, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Sorry, my bad, is it off of rt 30? I didn't see anything when I drove through on 30. I ended up staying in Margetville. Scotty and I have stayed in Oneonta, twice, it's halfway home for me, but Brook's BBQ  made it worth the drive. Someone on the hill suggested the T-bar Saloon. I pulled into the lot, but it didn't look promising. Are they out if business? Their web address is available.
> 
> Just checked out the reviews of the Roxbury, sounds like a cool place indeed, in Roxbury!, Who'd a thunk it?



Brooks was great and worth the drive.

Also there is a Super 8 motel in same town as Brooks cheap hotels I like.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 1, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> View attachment 9446
> Looking down Blockbuster on a powder day.



Did you get permission from your self to use that picture?


----------



## bigbog (Nov 1, 2013)

Scotty the mountain has some beautiful pitch!  Typical Catskills...I know, although only through flyfishing.  I _NEVER_ skied when I grew up...NE of Troy, NY...:angry:


----------



## tnt (Nov 1, 2013)

Steeps look legit in the pics.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 1, 2013)

bigbog said:


> Scotty the mountain has some beautiful pitch!  Typical Catskills...I know, although only through flyfishing.  I _NEVER_ skied when I grew up...NE of Troy, NY...:angry:



I only started skiing Platty a few years ago when reading the fourm. I lived in mid Hudson valley for 7 years and never skiied or knew about it.


----------



## millerm277 (Nov 2, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Sorry, my bad, is it off of rt 30? I didn't see anything when I drove through on 30.



It is like ~200ft off Rt 30, it's not that obvious when you're driving by and not looking for it. It's right at the Southern end of the town on Rt 30, where there's the bridge to cross the river.



> Someone on the hill suggested the T-bar Saloon. I pulled into the lot, but it didn't look promising. Are they out if business? Their web address is available.



Not sure. I did the same thing when I was up there and looking for food in the area, pulled in, though it didn't look great, and left. As far as places I've been to, I went to Binnekill Square in Margaretville once. That was decent, but I wouldn't call it anything particularly special.

Ming Moon in Margaretville is one of the dodgiest looking Chinese restaurants I've seen on the inside, but as far as cheap take-out Chinese goes I thought it was actually pretty good and they gave you a lot of food.

The East Branch in Roxbury is great though. Tiny little place, pretty extensive somewhat dinery menu + good pizza, friendly people and good food (admittedly, I didn't try anything particularly fancy). It's on Rt 30, right near the Roxbury Motel.

I also haven't been to any of them post-Irene, so I have no idea if what impacts the storm may have had on anything.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 2, 2013)

Haven't skied Platty in 30 maybe even 40 years.

Not knockin it that's just the way it is.


----------



## Edd (Nov 2, 2013)

Too far for me but it looks like a cool place.


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm grateful all the Catskill resorts are within easy day trip distance. They're the perfect compromise between a weekend of skiing my local molehill, and an all out road trip to New England, or the Adirondacks. They break up the molehill monotony without breaking the bank. Platty is by far my favorite. I wish Bobcat were still open, I have a feeling I would've dug that place too. I always hit Brook's BBQ on the way home too! Bonus.


----------



## catskills (Nov 2, 2013)

Plattekill is listed here in high esteem as one of a few  Anti-Resorts.  

http://epicski.onthesnow.com/a/in-praise-of-the-anti-resorts


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 3, 2013)

Picture from Platty Facebook page taken today Sunday Nov. 3 powder turns soon.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 4, 2013)

http://www.catskillsfreeheel.com/2013/11/trailblazers.html?spref=fb






Glades.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 4, 2013)

[h=3]Trailblazers[/h]   

  In case you missed the big story of the day, Plattekill woke up to its  first real snow on the ground this morning.  A beautiful sight, and well  timed, too, because yesterday, a rag-tag band of intrepid woodsmen, led  fearlessly by Greg Merryweather, set into the wilds of Plattekill to  carve out new paths through the trees.  We gave a whole new meaning to  the phrase, 'earning your turns.'


  So where are Plattekill's glades? Oh, like I'm gonna put that on the internet.


----------



## where's the snow (Nov 4, 2013)

What a productive day!  Cant wait to do it again! If the snow melts out I am game to go again more glades = more powder turns


----------



## Bene288 (Nov 4, 2013)

I would be in. I would also be willing to car pool. I'm sure many people will have to go through or near Albany to get there. I have a truck and can transport 4 people with equipment.


----------



## Shredder of Gnar (Nov 5, 2013)

180 said:


> You won't ever find zippers to your liking Gman.  But thats not why you go there.



Thanks for confirming Aman - i figured it was folk lore.  And yes, after a couple dozen zipper-less visits, i do still go...


----------



## dmc (Nov 6, 2013)

Be careful what you all wish for...
Place seems to be getting more and more popular..


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 12, 2013)

Question I see a good amount of natural has fallen. Are they ok with hickers and what do to hiking with snow boots ski boots in back pack? Anyone ever hiking platty before any information would be great. Thinking this weekend would be good hopefully some others want to go?


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 12, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Question I see a good amount of natural has fallen. Are they ok with hickers and what do to hiking with snow boots ski boots in back pack? Anyone ever hiking platty before any information would be great. Thinking this weekend would be good hopefully some others want to go?



Before I had a touring setup I used to put my ski boots in a large backpack, attach the skis and hike up wearing snow shoes and hiking boots. It's not the best option but it works.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 12, 2013)

My mission this year is to catch up with some of the small (but dedicated) group of AZ Platty skiers.   Seems any given weekend there's at least 3 of us or more who post here that are at Platty.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 12, 2013)

dmc said:


> Be careful what you all wish for...
> Place seems to be getting more and more popular..



I swear, if I have to wait in a 3 minute Saturday lift line I am going to be IRATE!


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 12, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> My mission this year is to catch up with some of the small (but dedicated) group of AZ Platty skiers.   Seems any given weekend there's at least 3 of us or more who post here that are at Platty.



I was there last year at same time as you say hello that be cool.

So anyone know ever hiking Plaaty for fun before they were open wondering how hard and long the hike is?


----------



## dmc (Nov 12, 2013)

Scottie... the thing about hiking is.. You can go as far as you'd like.. 

I'd suggest - this time of year - to hike what you ski so you familiar with what's up under the snow..


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 13, 2013)

So how do hike with ski boots? Put them in back pack and transfer snow boots when I get to the top?


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 13, 2013)

Scotty said:


> So how do hike with ski boots? Put them in back pack and transfer snow boots when I get to the top?



Buy some AT bindings and skins. If not, buy Alpine Trekkers and skins, if not, get snowshoes, toss your skis on your pack in an a-frame, velcro your bootstraps together and toss them over the top of your pack in front of your skis.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 13, 2013)

mattchuck2 said:


> velcro your bootstraps together and toss them over the top of your pack in front of your skis.



OR  snap your ski boots into the bindings while you carry them on your back.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 13, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> OR  snap your ski boots into the bindings while you carry them on your back.



Yes. Good point.


----------



## SnowRock (Nov 13, 2013)

Is platty worth a day trip from NJ? I've always heard about the place but never made the trip. Looking at the map it would probably take me about 3hrs  and15-25mins if I headed up through port jervis. A bit on the long side for my day trips.

I hit hunter pretty frequently with the occasional elk trip as they are pretty much equidistant from me.... Ill do crazy drives for snow, but prefer my day trips in the 2hr range.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 13, 2013)

SnowRock said:


> *Is platty worth a day trip from NJ?*



Some think so.

I've done it in 2h 45m doing 75 to 85 with a radar detector.


----------



## mriceyman (Nov 13, 2013)

Im in the same situation from nj.. Its another 30 min past hunter but i promised myself a day there this year.. Im hoping a weekday rented out by azers


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## TropicTundR (Nov 14, 2013)

mriceyman said:


> Im in the same situation from nj.. Its another 30 min past hunter but i promised myself a day there this year.. Im hoping a weekday rented out by azers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone



Elk and Platte are worth their distance from NJ.  Windham and Hunter are traffic hassles(both on the slopes and with PoPo)

...AND the days I do go to Elk/Platte I get some squalls/PowPow as icing on the cake of a mountain...


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 14, 2013)

On a weekend after good weather yes.


----------



## dmc (Nov 14, 2013)

TropicTundR said:


> Windham and Hunter are traffic hassles(both on the slopes and with PoPo)



Explain please..


----------



## twinplanx (Nov 14, 2013)

dmc said:


> Explain please..



PoPo=5.0=the fuzz=the police(not the band) 

With all the love Platty is getting here prehaps we could set up a carpooling thread for us flatlanders... 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## dmc (Nov 14, 2013)

Drive the speed limit in the town and you'll have no issues..

I think Plattekill needs some buses from NYC now..  
All the Belleayre traffic heading that way now..


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 14, 2013)

I say we all go there for the first Powder Daize this year. I think it's been awhile since they've had one. Did they have any last year? I'm pretty sure 2011 was a bust. It must be fun, I can't believe there would be as many people there as there is on a weekend.


----------



## dmc (Nov 14, 2013)

Powder Daize is SICK!!!  

I'd be into renting the joint out for the day...


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Nov 14, 2013)

by my unofficial count we've got 15-20 people into renting the mountain...dangerously close to critical mass for making it happen


----------



## x10003q (Nov 14, 2013)

spring_mountain_high said:


> by my unofficial count we've got 15-20 people into renting the mountain...dangerously close to critical mass for making it happen



 Just go on a Friday.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 14, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> I say we all go there for the first Powder Daize this year. I think it's been awhile since they've had one. Did they have any last year? I'm pretty sure 2011 was a bust. It must be fun, I can't believe there would be as many people there as there is on a weekend.



2 winters ago they had one and it was a great day.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 14, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> PoPo=5.0=the fuzz=the police(not the band)
> 
> With all the love Platty is getting here prehaps we could set up a carpooling thread for us flatlanders...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



Were do you live?


----------



## twinplanx (Nov 14, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Were do you live?



Long Island, not to far from Centereach lol in Ridge... 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 14, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> Long Island, not to far from Centereach lol in Ridge...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



I grew up in Centereach and went to high school their. Haven't been back in years. Well I could meet people by Kingston NY for Platty day.


----------



## twinplanx (Nov 14, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I grew up in Centereach and went to high school their. Haven't been back in years. Well I could meet people by Kingston NY for Platty day.



For some reason I remember you mentioning that you were from Centereach, hence my lol ;-) 
Kingston would be a cool spot to meet up... 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 14, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> For some reason I remember you mentioning that you were from Centereach, hence my lol ;-)
> Kingston would be a cool spot to meet up...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



I miss the beach easy access, you go to Smiths Point at all? 

Kingston is about an hour to Platty FYI.


----------



## twinplanx (Nov 14, 2013)

Yup, Smith Point is right down the road from me  For the first time in many years I do not have 4x4 I needed a new vehicle this Spring and the beach was in bad shape. I really didn't think they would open the Outer Beach this year, but they did.  Out of all the places the Suffolk County Outer Beach Permit gives you access to, Smith Point is my favorite by far. It ain't cheap to live here, but our beaches are World Class. 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 14, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> Yup, Smith Point is right down the road from me  For the first time in many years I do not have 4x4 I needed a new vehicle this Spring and the beach was in bad shape. I really didn't think they would open the Outer Beach this year, but they did.  Out of all the places the Suffolk County Outer Beach Permit gives you access to, Smith Point is my favorite by far. It ain't cheap to live here, but our beaches are World Class.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



I don't miss the rent although that was my dad paid that I was 18 when we left the Island. I do miss the beaches that was my part of living their.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Nov 14, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I miss the beach easy access, you go to Smiths Point at all?
> 
> Kingston is about an hour to Platty FYI.



i lived in shoreham when i was a kid and we used to go to smith point all the time...we lived right on the sound, but the south beach was so much better


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 15, 2013)

There have been certain days at Platty where it felt like I did rent out the mountain.  One Friday a fews years back I recall as being particularly remarkable.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 15, 2013)

:-D


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 15, 2013)

http://plattekill.com/winter/plattekill-discount-days 

discount days from their website:
[h=2]lattekill Discount Days[/h]  	  	

 


 


 

*

 *...BUY your Tickets, Rentals, Learn to Ski or Snowboard Packages and more ontine and *SAVE!  
CLICK TO BUY NOW!*
 ________________________________________________________________________________

*$20 LIFT TICKETS FOR ALL SKIERS AND RIDERS Jan 29, 30, 31!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*2014 Skier and Rider Appreciation Days!
________________________________________________________________________________





*Discounts off Learn to Ski & Snowboard *Packages 
 AVAILABLE on SELECT DAYS in JANUARY (NON-HOLIDAY)
details coming soon...​ * These discounts are not available at the mountain. 
________________________________________________________________________________
​



*January 10, 2014* (1st 50 skiers/riders) *
February 7, 2014* (1st 50 skiers/riders)*
 March 7, 2014* (1st 50 skiers/riders)
 ________________________________________________________________________________





 - See more at: http://plattekill.com/winter/plattekill-discount-days#sthash.s9ojz9qf.dpuf


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 2, 2013)

35$ early season lift tickets rates to December 22: potter brothers has flex and discount tickets for Platty and several other hills.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2013)

Saturday December 7 opening for the season I trying to go and hopefully some others migth go to.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2013)

Now they plan on opening December 14.


----------



## dmc (Dec 4, 2013)

It's shockingly warm here...


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2013)

dmc said:


> It's shockingly warm here...



Yes it has been.
Hopefully after Friday events if stay cold for a while.


----------

